# Komplettl&ouml;sung - Doom 3 - Komplettl&ouml;sung



## Administrator (30. September 2004)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,332993


----------



## lowrey (30. September 2004)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*

Was soll ich mit der PCGDoom3.log?
Wo ist das PDF?


----------



## martinez2323 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*

Da ist wohl bei PcGames etwas schief gegangen!?


----------



## HanFred (30. September 2004)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*



			
				martinez2323 am 30.09.2004 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist wohl bei PcGames etwas schief gegangen!?



ja, *lol* das ist nur das Distiller-log.


----------



## Dahraja (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*

hm...wieso bekommt pcgames das nicht hin...schade!


----------



## ShadowRAM (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*

Hallo? Jemand zu Hause? Vielleicht kann jemand mal den Link reparieren... Wäre jedenfalls schön!


----------



## Test-Driver (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*



			
				ShadowRAM am 03.10.2004 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo? Jemand zu Hause? Vielleicht kann jemand mal den Link reparieren... Wäre jedenfalls schön!



Genau, bin gestern bei diesem (End?)gegner in der Hölle nicht weitergekommen (ist offenbar unsterblich) und hab mir hier Hilfe erhofft...


----------



## slash72 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*



> Genau, bin gestern bei diesem (End?)gegner in der Hölle nicht weitergekommen (ist offenbar unsterblich) und hab mir hier Hilfe erhofft...



Der nimmt nur durch den Soul Cube Schaden. Mußt ihn ein paar mal treffen und schon ist's vorbei. Aber erwarte nicht zu viel, das Ende ist m.E. eher enttäuschend!


----------



## Test-Driver (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*



			
				slash72 am 06.10.2004 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Der nimmt nur durch den Soul Cube Schaden. Mußt ihn ein paar mal treffen und schon ist's vorbei. Aber erwarte nicht zu viel, das Ende ist m.E. eher enttäuschend!



Ich glaub du meinst nen anderen Endgegner, weil den SoulCube bekomm ich erst wenn ich dieses ..äh Ding erlegt hab. Hab mich aber inzwischen bei dlh.net  erkundigt was ich tun muss.


----------



## otw-darky (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*

der Link ist immernoch kaputt.....


----------



## HanFred (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*



			
				Test-Driver am 06.10.2004 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> slash72 am 06.10.2004 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du meinst den Guardian, das ist nicht der endgegner.  level "Hell", oder?
du musst seine "Seeker" erst eliminieren, das sind die scheinwerferdinger, die dich verfolgen. dann muss der Guardian neue produzieren und öffnet seinen rücken, worüber eine blaue lichtkugel erscheint. da reinballern, nur da nimmt er schaden.
mit der BFG reichen zwei voll aufgeladene schüsse (je 4 zellen). die BFG ist ziemlich versteckt in diesem level, wenn du sie nicht hast, nimmst du halt die plasma. oder holst die BFG vor dem Guardian, sie auf einem felsvorsprung im säulenraum kurz vorm letzten fetten typen des levels.

@topic: ich hätte dem redakteur gern eine mail geschrieben... wenn da einer stehen würde  

edit: ich hab's mal im bugforum gemeldet, vielleicht bemerkt es so jemand.


----------



## ShadowRAM (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*

Juhuu!!!   Es geht!


----------



## fettnoi (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*

was geht hier?

ich habe mich angemeldet und nachdem ich den link anklicke zum downloaden, bekomme ich mitgeteilt dass ich angeblich nicht angemeldet waere. also sowas turnt mich total ab, zumal es nicht mal die redaktion fuer noetig haelt auf meine mail zu antworten.  *grrrr*


----------



## HanFred (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*



			
				fettnoi am 15.10.2004 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> was geht hier?
> 
> ich habe mich angemeldet und nachdem ich den link anklicke zum downloaden, bekomme ich mitgeteilt dass ich angeblich nicht angemeldet waere. also sowas turnt mich total ab, zumal es nicht mal die redaktion fuer noetig haelt auf meine mail zu antworten.  *grrrr*



hast du ne firewall laufen mit scharfen einstellungen?
klick mal drauf und versuch NICHT, es downzuloaden er kontextmenu. und umgekehrt, je nachdem was du schon getan hast.
sonst mal die tep. internetdateien löschen und notfalls mal aus- und wieder einloggen.


----------



## Sternzeit (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*



			
				fettnoi am 15.10.2004 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> was geht hier?
> 
> ich habe mich angemeldet und nachdem ich den link anklicke zum downloaden, bekomme ich mitgeteilt dass ich angeblich nicht angemeldet waere. also sowas turnt mich total ab, zumal es nicht mal die redaktion fuer noetig haelt auf meine mail zu antworten.  *grrrr*



Hier im Forum gibt's eine F.A.Q.-Section, da werden solche Themen besprochen und geklärt. Ich hatte das Problem auch, bei mir hing's am verwendeten Browser (Opera); der Download von Dateien war nicht möglich, weil ich die Cookie-Sicherheitseinstellungen nicht auf "Standard" stehen hatte. Leider muss man als Opera-User  ziemlich viel Cookie-Sch***e zulassen, damit der Download bei PCG funktioniert...


----------



## Miracle (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*

Laß mich raten: Du benutzt Opera. Habe gerade festgestellt, dass der Download unter Opera nämlich nicht funktioniert, da kommt die Meldung, man wäre nicht eingeloggt. Im IE geht's. Das sollten die pcgames.de'ler mal beheben.


----------



## JamesCook (15. November 2004)

*Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*

Für alle, bei denen der Link nicht funktioniert,
hier ist die Doom 3 Komplettlösung:

KNALL, BUMM, PENG, FRAG, KILL, RATATATA !!!

      

Ich freu mich schon auf die Komplettlösung zum Spiel "Wie schalte ich meinen PC aus?"    

Genau so sinnvoll wie eine Komplettlösung zu einer simplen "Knall-einfach-alles-ab-was-dir-vor-die-Flinte-kommt"-Ballerorgie wie Doom 3.


----------



## GorrestFump (19. November 2004)

*AW: Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*

Mei bist du ein lustiger Kamerad....

Klar geht's nur um ballern, aber es gibt schon ein paar stellen im spiel in denen man auf der Leitung stehen kann und ne Komplettlösung brauchen kann....


----------



## MPA-Magic (12. November 2005)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*

Also ich habe die Xbox version & das spiel ist leider 100% au Englisch.
Weil man manche sachen nicht ganz kapiert braucht man eine Lösung.

Paar von uns können besser Englisch als andere.

Vielen dank dafür.

Bräuchte nur noch die Lösung für Doom 3 Evil of Ressurection.


----------



## hannes156 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*



			
				JamesCook am 15.11.2004 05:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle, bei denen der Link nicht funktioniert,
> hier ist die Doom 3 Komplettlösung:
> 
> KNALL, BUMM, PENG, FRAG, KILL, RATATATA !!!
> ...


----------



## t-fischer (20. April 2007)

*AW: Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*

Wenn ich mir ein spiel wie doom kaufe habe ich keine lust pda's zu sammeln, deshalb die komplettlösung


----------



## Sandwurm82 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*

super lösung! Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Watsooldat (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*

Mit dem Link ist man gelinkt


----------



## Atropa (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Doom 3 - Komplettlösung*



			
				Watsooldat am 03.05.2009 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Link ist man gelinkt



Könnte eventuell daran liegen, dass die News bzw. der Thread dazu beinahe fünf Jahre alt ist.....


----------

